# CLEAR COAT



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

i HAVE BEEN SHOOTING OMNI IT LOOKS GOOD AND LAYS GREAT BUT DULLS DOWN AND ALWAYS HAVE TO POLISH TO KEEP THE SHINE...
IS THERE ANY GOOD CLEARS OUT THERE YOU WOULD USE.. AND DON'T COST THAT MUCH.. THANK YOU


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

southernpolyurethanes.com , SPI clear . I like the Euro 2020 and the universal. They are pretty cheap and are really good clears!


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

YALL EVER HERE ABOUT THE BRAND "FINISH ONE" BY ACME FC470?


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Aug 2 2010, 11:32 PM~18213341
> *YALL EVER HERE ABOUT THE BRAND "FINISH ONE" BY ACME FC470?
> *


:yes: $60 with the hardener at Napa paint store. I like the way it lays down, I've only had it on a couple months though.


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Aug 2 2010, 11:19 PM~18213649
> *:yes: $60 with the hardener at Napa paint store. I like the way it lays down, I've only had it on a couple months though.
> *


no shit 60 bucks thats crazy..


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

Gonna try transtar next $120 bucks with hardner


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Aug 3 2010, 09:20 AM~18214737
> *Gonna try transtar next $120 bucks with hardner
> *


SPI is cheaper and better guarantee it!

If you want to get something cheap the euro 20/20 is the best bang for your buck. I spray it every day.


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 3 2010, 04:31 PM~18219281
> *SPI is cheaper and better guarantee it!
> 
> If you want to get something cheap the euro 20/20 is the best bang for your buck. I spray it every day.
> *


thanks look into who are you getting it from.. I have a finishmaster account..


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 3 2010, 05:31 PM~18219281
> *SPI is cheaper and better guarantee it!
> 
> If you want to get something cheap the euro 20/20 is the best bang for your buck. I spray it every day.
> *


 x2 i hate transtar clears! spi is the way to go, thansk for turning me on to their product!!!


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

2021 ppg


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

yea ppg is the way to go .. on mine but for the hood that dont want to pay top dolla and need a quick paint job dont wanna use that cheap think cheap but good


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY+Aug 5 2010, 05:30 PM~18237820-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: You cant beat their clears no matter what. Thats all i use, no matter what the job is, they got you covered.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Anyone used the SPI voc compliant clear yet?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 7 2010, 12:20 PM~18251561
> *Anyone used the SPI voc compliant clear yet?
> *


There's a review of it on the forums linked from their site.


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 7 2010, 10:20 AM~18251561
> *Anyone used the SPI voc compliant clear yet?
> *


 i have! its great , sprays like the universal


----------



## lino51 (Dec 30, 2009)

has any1 used dupont chroma clear ??? and if so wut you guys think about it ???


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lino51_@Aug 10 2010, 08:44 PM~18278317
> *has any1 used dupont chroma clear ??? and if so wut you guys think about it ???
> *


Overpriced


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lino51_@Aug 10 2010, 06:44 PM~18278317
> *has any1 used dupont chroma clear ??? and if so wut you guys think about it ???
> *


Good shit. Smells good too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lino51_@Aug 10 2010, 06:44 PM~18278317
> *has any1 used dupont chroma clear ??? and if so wut you guys think about it ???
> *


 its decent... but for the $ THERES ALOT better clears


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

used some limco today worked out nice real thin like water ..


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

PPG 2002 IS THE SHIT LAYS OUT GOOD AND EASY TO WET SAND


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Aug 13 2010, 06:08 PM~18304236
> *PPG 2002 IS THE SHIT LAYS OUT GOOD AND EASY TO WET SAND
> *


they no longer making 2002


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Aug 3 2010, 08:20 AM~18214737
> *Gonna try transtar next $120 bucks with hardner
> *


sprayed out thick for me.
my local guy carries it, he had me try some cheaper usc brand clear and it seems to lay out nice and is around 70$ a gallon with the hardener


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Aug 14 2010, 02:34 PM~18309385
> *sprayed out thick for me.
> my local guy carries it, he had me try some cheaper usc brand clear and it seems to lay out nice and is around 70$ a gallon with the hardener
> *


thanks maybe try that out..


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Aug 12 2010, 08:55 PM~18297288
> *used some limco today worked out nice real thin like water ..
> *


I used the Limco on the engine bay of my 68 and like it. Very easy to spray and held up real good...


I'm redoing the trunk of my 62 today and bought some Advantage 545. We'll see how this works out.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lino51_@Aug 11 2010, 10:44 AM~18278317
> *has any1 used dupont chroma clear ??? and if so wut you guys think about it ???
> *


 isnt the croma a 4:1 fast drying clear? thats the one i used anyway. i use it when i accidentally for get to paint a door handle or another small part then hit it with the IR lights to dry it fast...


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

PPG Global D894. High solids, sands and buffs easy. Shines real good. Also Am-tech 600 from Pro-Spray isn't bad either (much cheaper than the PPG)


----------

